# Unterschiedliche Schriftgröße



## gd0123456 (11. August 2015)

Hey, ich hab ein Problem.

Ich hab ein Div in dem Div, sind 3 spans. Das Div selbst erhält font-size: 20pt; Auf meinem Rechner scheint die Schrift so wie sie soll, auf einem anderen Rechner mit höheren Bildschirmauflösung wird sie super klein woran kann das bitte liegen.

Hab die selben Browser mit gleicher Versionssnummer. Wirklich der einzige Unterschied ist die Bildschirmauflösung.


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> Das Div selbst erhält font-size: 20pt


Die Einheit_* pt*_ führt bei unterschiedlichen Bildschirmauflösungen immer zu Diskrepanzen, und ist für Druck-Stylesheets ausgelegt.

Die Sache mit den Schriftgrößen und Umgang mit CSS-Einheiten, kurz erklärt


----------



## gd0123456 (11. August 2015)

mir ist nicht klar warum bei einem gaanz klein ist, beim anderen groß, hab schon alle einheiten ausprobiert


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2015)

gd0123456 hat gesagt.:


> mir ist nicht klar warum bei einem gaanz klein ist, beim anderen groß


Punktdichte ist das Stichwort.

Und die unterscheidet sich bei den beiden Monitoren.


----------



## gd0123456 (11. August 2015)

Wie gesagt hab schon alles ausprobiert. Dort mit hören BildschirmAuflösung ist es zu klein. Und bei meinem laptop passt es.


----------



## gd0123456 (11. August 2015)

Also em rem px pt etc. Es macht keinen unt er schied. Das was am Bild zu sehen ist wurde mit em gemacht.


----------



## rince1984 (25. August 2015)

Eventuell helfen dir CSS Media Queries weiter. Folgend ein Link mit einer Erklärung.

http://www.mediaevent.de/css/media-query.html

Mit Media Queries kannst du auf den Viewport des Clientgeräts eingehen. Dabei gehst du auf verschiedene Größen ein und machst dann entsprechend deine Einstellungen im CSS.


----------

